# My Story - how IBS affects my life



## sandrahenningsson (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm new to this site and this is the first time I write openly about my IBS. I am so tired of people not understanding how I feel so reading all the stories here makes me feel a Little bit better at least.

I've had IBS for as long as I can remember. I'm 19 now and for the past months it has been a real hell. IBS has always complicated my life in one way or another but these past months has been worse than ever. I can't live my Life as I want to any longer. IBS controls my Life. It controls my body. It controls Everything.

I'm so sick of feeling like this. I've been to the doctors more times than I can count during the years and I always get the same answer - you have IBS. Change your diet. Exercise. There's nothing we can do. BUT I HAVE CHANGED MY DIET. I DO EXERCISE. I HAVE EXERCISED MY WHOLE LIFE. MY BELLY STILL HURTS. It's like I don't matter. It's like they don't listen to me. Sometimes I'm scared I have something else, like cancer. And I am afraid that the doctors are so focused on IBS that they miss it. And that stresses me out. And we all know what stress does to someone with IBS, right?

IBS changes me to a person I don't recognize. I'm not afraid of doing things, but IBS makes me afraid of leaving my own room. I'm afraid of going outside my house because there will not be a toilet ten feet away.

I'm afraid of doing things I've done my entire Life. I've played soccer for the most part of my Life but IBS took that away from me. IBS took the joy in my Life away from me. And to be honest, it ruined my Life.

I know there's nothing to do about IBS, and I know I have to learn to live with it. But it's been 19 years now, how long will it take?

Xx Sandra.


----------



## MichaelPJohnson (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello, Sandra

I understand how you feel because I have been through this HELL for many, many years. Please go to the IBS web site that I use and see the types of things that really work.

HeathersTummyCare.com is the best site I have found! I use the Pepermint oil softgels as well as the audio program that helps you to reprogram your GUT-BRAIN reaction to IBS pain and anexity. I have had an amazing reduction of IBS problems since starting this regiment and can eat almost anything I want. Heather has suffered from IBS for many years and has started a company that is rated as a five star business.

Good Luck,

Michael


----------



## sandrahenningsson (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Michael,

Thanks, and I will check out the site. Glad it works for you!

Xx


----------



## kathyb977 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi Sandra,

I'm really sorry to hear how you feel. I'm 19 too and have just started uni and like you I feel sick and tired of having it dominate. So far I have found the best thing to do is to tell people who you trust about your condition, a lot of time they're really sympathetic- I was pretty surprised! I've just moved into a new flat and kept my IBS to myself until a couple of days ago and getting it of my chest made the world of difference. Also remember you're not alone and not to push yourself. Like you I get nervous going out , not sure of what will happen and if people will think I'm boring for not going out with them as well as just wanting to go out and getting frustrated with myself that it dominates. You can only do what you can do and take small challenges at a time. Usually I'm a pretty upfront friendly person but like you I sometimes feel I'm someone I don't recognise but a lot of it really is stress. My IBS was awful before I took a gap year in Australia and when I was out there I was so much better because of the lowering of stress. Try everything you can think of to calm yourself down.

If you ever need anyone to talk to please feel free to message me  x


----------



## calm (Oct 17, 2014)

I know how you feel. I'm constantly struggling with ibs. I'm afraid to even go out for walks with my kids half the time because of not having a bathroom close by. I get stares from going to the bathroom every 5 minutes. I think they need to have bathrooms more readily available at large stores sometimes I don't make it and have to run out. I used to go work out at the gym but the movement of walking on the treadmill or using legs weights caused me to have to many accidents. I'm frustrated in so many ways. So you aren't alone people with ibs understand what others don't.


----------



## celia2 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sandra,

I think that we all know how you are feeling and sympathize with you. It must be awful having this at 19. I am sorry. I found this site today and

feel like just talking to people about it (because everyone you know doesn't know what it feels like) helps. I am too also scared that the

doctors just put it off as IBS. I have an appointment with a GI doc next week as I want more tests done to rule everything else out so

maybe I will be able to live with the diagnosis. Hang in there. You are not alone in this devastating syndrome.


----------



## Abetterlife (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Sarah

IBS is a terrible issue and just know that this is a place where people will understand what you are going through. I also have had to adjust my life so much I feel like I am not even the person I was before I got sick. It's so hard to not be able to do the things we want to and go places for fear of a restroom not being nearby.

I no longer can go to outdoors events, long car rides, and unfortunately I pass up on so many things I love because of my condition. My advise is to find a group of friends who you are comfortable with and can confide in.

Hopefully your doctor and you can find some treatments to help your symptoms. There is lots of info online, diets, nature supplements etc. best of luck to you. I think it can help a lot to be able to have a support group like this one where people will completely understand what you are going through. I hope your dr can find some things that help your symptoms. If your doctor has not check you yet for a bacterial overgrowth see if they will run a test for you.


----------



## sandrahenningsson (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you all for sharing! It makes me feel a little better knowing that there are other people out there like me.

I hope you all feel better soon, Xx.


----------

